# Grout line tape



## Plushpaint (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a quick request. 
A pal of mine wants to source some tape he saw being used by some Venetian plaster installers (they wouldn't/couldn't tell him what it was). He describes it as a Buff colored tape with a cross weave fibre in it that you cannot tear with your fingers, is tough and fairly high tack. Sounds like packing tape to me but only 1/4" wide. I would think you could use it to stencil concrete with as well. Anyway, I would be very grateful if anyone knows what he's describing?
Thanks


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

What would you use it for?


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

Hard to say. From what you described it does indeed sound like packaging tape. You looking for high adhesion for concrete?


----------



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

sounds to me like a good kind of fiber glass tape almost like what we have for drywalling, but theres many different brands and kinds out there.


----------



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

does it look like this? this is stucco tape very strong and durable


----------



## Plushpaint (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah, it was a long shot. 
These guys were apparently using the tape to mark out the mortar-lines on a wall, before Venetian-plaster over the top, then pulling the tape and hey-presto......stone blocked wall. Needed to be high-tack to stick to the backing plaster, and strong enough to pull up without tearing. Thanks for the input anyway.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I've done the same look with regular masking tape. Venetian plaster is troweled paper thin. And a lot are acrylic. Most any tape works.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Automotive masking tape would work me thinks.


----------



## Plushpaint (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the input. I suggested he use automotive fine-Line tape


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

You can get this fiber tape very easily at faux finish supply studios and especially at decorative concrete suppliers as well. Usually you can get 1/4" and 1/8th" widths.


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah its fiber tape, looks and feels like duct tape but stronger. I use if for our flooring stuff. Check with http://icoatproducts.com/, they may be able to ship some without an account.


----------



## simonduff (Sep 2, 2012)

*Painting Contractors Sydney*

I think it will be better to use Automotive masking tape. 
http://www.excellenceinpainting.com.au/


----------

